# More nude pictures of the royal family



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Has there been a trend set with the Royals, you judge :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:









ray.


----------



## rogerblack

That's your knighthood gone for a Burton . . . :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Knowing it had to be worth a peep. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe

Very good indeed


----------



## Penquin

Very amusing, I bet Phillip would be pleased to have skin that fits.......

Dave


----------



## lifestyle

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## KeithChesterfield

As they sail slowly into the Sunset ..........


----------

